# A rescue GSD doing SAR now would not quit and found a distressed camper



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Apologies if the story has been posted already. Cool dog.

http://www.wkyt.com/news/headlines/117365478.html?ref=478


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice article!
Some of the very things that SAR people look for in a dog are the very same things that make people get rid of them.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Ain't that the truth. Still, I always like when I hear of a rescue who "made it" and is contributing to the society in a positive way.

The article is pretty much just a summary of the video on the same page and you can actualy see the dog doing its stuff and some footage photos from the rescue itself. The video is what sold me on the dog.

Seems like a happy, upbeat animal that has found its purpose and is loved and utilized for work, can't ask for more.


----------

